# NVcleanstall 1.7.0 Added experimental option to disable driver telemetry



## Ed_1 (Jul 9, 2020)

Can you go into more detail what this is disabling?


----------



## W1zzard (Jul 9, 2020)

It sets NvSupportTelemetry to 0 in the INF file


----------



## biffzinker (Jul 10, 2020)

I ran into a error at the end of processing, and parsing the inf files when it was signing the drivers. I don’t remember exactly what the dialog box said. I’ll have to try again when I’m home from work.


----------



## W1zzard (Jul 10, 2020)

biffzinker said:


> I ran into a error at the end of processing, and parsing the inf files when it was signing the drivers. I don’t remember exactly what the dialog box said. I’ll have to try again when I’m home from work.


Any chance you didn't have internet during the signing process? It needs to contact a timestamp server


----------



## biffzinker (Jul 10, 2020)

W1zzard said:


> Any chance you didn't have internet during the signing process? It needs to contact a timestamp server


I did have the Ethernet cable unplugged to prevent Windows 10 from detecting no drivers installed which it will download/install. I started to try again with the Ethernet cable plugged in but Windows started downloading an Nvidia driver so I aborted by unplugging the Ethernet cable.


----------



## W1zzard (Jul 10, 2020)

biffzinker said:


> I did have the Ethernet cable unplugged to prevent Windows 10 from detecting no drivers installed which it will download/install. I started to try again with the Ethernet cable plugged in but Windows started downloading an Nvidia driver so I aborted by unplugging the Ethernet cable.


That's my workflow too  Will add some kind of "has internet" check for the signing operation.

Edit: Just tested, no timestamp is needed for the driver installation to succeed, so next version will simply remove the timestamping and will work offline

Wish I could figure out what the NVIDIA driver installer does when running, to tell Windows "Hey driver install in progress, don't download"
Edit: apparently it has no such feature. At least not when sitting at the start of the install "select if you want GFE or normal", as soon as I connected the LAN cable on a fresh install, Windows Update would download and install the NVIDIA driver


----------



## Feyd (Jul 10, 2020)

You could use method used by DDU to disable driver install for duration of NVcleanstall and then re-enable that again on exit. Topic on DDU forum how it's done here. I use DDU for it and I don't have to disconnect cable or disable network adapter to prevent automatic Windows driver install. Though it's not the only way to do the same but it works.


----------



## W1zzard (Jul 10, 2020)

Feyd said:


> Though it's not the only way to do the same but it works.


Thanks! I'll test it. I tried some methods today and they dont work


Group policy to block device id / device class: WU will install stuff like NVIDIA HDMI Audio and all the other junk and just fail on the display driver part
Checkbox in System -> Advanced -> Do not download drivers automatically: has no effect with WU


----------



## R-T-B (Jul 10, 2020)

Feyd said:


> You could use method used by DDU to disable driver install for duration of NVcleanstall and then re-enable that again on exit. Topic on DDU forum how it's done here. I use DDU for it and I don't have to disconnect cable or disable network adapter to prevent automatic Windows driver install. Though it's not the only way to do the same but it works.



I believe I told w1zzard about that regkey earlier.  Maybe he'll try it this time?


----------



## Space Lynx (Jul 10, 2020)

I use one click firewall after I install new nvidia drivers, and block every single .exe i can find under nvidia folders.  nvidia and their telemetry can sk it


----------



## W1zzard (Jul 11, 2020)

Feyd said:


> You could use method used by DDU to disable driver install for duration of NVcleanstall and then re-enable that again on exit


Confirmed, that method works. 

I dug into the code of DeviceDriverRetrievalClient.dll and setting SearchOrderConfig to 0 is a valid value

The code will read Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\DriverSearching\SearchOrderConfig, the value can be overridden by Software\Policies\Microsoft\Windows\DriverSearching\SearchOrderConfig

if DriverSearching is set to 0 it will not search for drivers and return 0x80240025 aka WU_E_USER_ACCESS_DISABLED


----------

